# qemu startet nicht

## Gladdle

Ich bin nach diesem Tutorial vorgegangen. Laut diesem Tutorial wird die Version 0.9.0 verwendet. Im Portage ist aber schon die Version 0.9.1, die ich verwendet habe. In der neuen Version ist app-emulation/qemu-user nicht mehr als abhaenigkeit gegeben, wenn ich es manuell emergen will bekomme ich einen Fehler:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qemu-0.9.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work

 * Applying qemu-0.7.0-ppc-linker.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 ...

Install prefix    /usr

BIOS directory    /usr/share/qemu

binary directory  /usr/bin

Manual directory  /usr/share/man

ELF interp prefix /usr/gnemul/qemu-%M

Source path       /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0

C compiler        gcc

Host C compiler   gcc

make              make

install           install

host CPU          i386

host big endian   no

target list       i386-linux-user arm-linux-user armeb-linux-user sparc-linux-user ppc-linux-user mips-linux-user mipsel-linux-user m68k-linux-user

gprof enabled     no

profiler          no

static build      no

SDL support       yes

SDL static link   yes

mingw32 support   no

Adlib support     no

CoreAudio support no

ALSA support      no

DSound support    no

FMOD support      no

kqemu support     yes

Documentation     yes

make -j3

gcc -DQEMU_TOOL -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing  -I. -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE   -Wl,-O1 -g  -o qemu-img qemu-img.c cutils.c block.c block-raw.c block-cow.c block-qcow.c aes.c block-vmdk.c block-cloop.c block-dmg.c block-bochs.c block-vpc.c block-vvfat.c block-qcow2.c -lz  -lrt

texi2html -monolithic -number qemu-doc.texi

texi2html -monolithic -number qemu-tech.texi

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/texi2pod.pl qemu-doc.texi qemu.pod

pod2man --section=1 --center=" " --release=" " qemu.pod > qemu.1

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/texi2pod.pl qemu-img.texi qemu-img.pod

pod2man --section=1 --center=" " --release=" " qemu-img.pod > qemu-img.1

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing  -I. -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE   -o dyngen dyngen.c

make -C i386-linux-user all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/i386-linux-user'

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/i386 -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -DHAS_AUDIO -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o main.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/main.c

make -C arm-linux-user all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/arm-linux-user'

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o main.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/main.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-i386 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/i386 -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -DHAS_AUDIO -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o syscall.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o syscall.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:66:26: error: linux/dirent.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:66:26: error: linux/dirent.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:157: warning: ‘struct dirent’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:157: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:158: warning: ‘struct dirent64’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c: In function ‘do_getsockopt’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:661: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of ‘getsockopt’ differ in signedness

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:694: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of ‘getsockopt’ differ in signedness

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c: In function ‘do_ipc’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:1157: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘msgget’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:1161: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘msgsnd’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:1165: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘msgctl’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:1179: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘msgrcv’

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:1283:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/ioctls.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/ioctls.h:301: error: array type has incomplete element type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/ioctls.h:302: error: array type has incomplete element type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:157: warning: ‘struct dirent’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:157: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:158: warning: ‘struct dirent64’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c: In function ‘do_getsockopt’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:661: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of ‘getsockopt’ differ in signedness

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:694: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of ‘getsockopt’ differ in signedness

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c: In function ‘do_ipc’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:1157: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘msgget’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:1161: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘msgsnd’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:1165: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘msgctl’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:1179: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘msgrcv’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c: In function ‘do_syscall’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3239: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘sys_getdents’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3246: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3249: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3250: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3251: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3266: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘sys_getdents64’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3273: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3276: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3277: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3278: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:1283:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/ioctls.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/ioctls.h:301: error: array type has incomplete element type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/ioctls.h:302: error: array type has incomplete element type

make[1]: *** [syscall.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/i386-linux-user'

make: *** [subdir-i386-linux-user] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

gcc -Wall -O2 -g -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/target-arm -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/arm -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/slirp  -c -o mmap.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/mmap.c

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c: In function ‘do_syscall’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3239: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘sys_getdents’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3246: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3249: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3250: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3251: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3266: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘sys_getdents64’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3273: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3276: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3277: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/linux-user/syscall.c:3278: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[1]: *** [syscall.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

block-vpc.c: In function ‘vpc_probe’:

block-vpc.c:84: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strlen’ differ in signedness

block-vpc.c:84: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strlen’ differ in signedness

block-vpc.c:84: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vpc.c:84: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strlen’ differ in signedness

block-vpc.c:84: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vpc.c:84: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vpc.c:84: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vpc.c:84: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strncmp’ differ in signedness

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/work/qemu-0.9.0/arm-linux-user'

make: *** [subdir-arm-linux-user] Error 2

block-vvfat.c: In function ‘create_long_filename’:

block-vvfat.c:396: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘short2long_name’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c: In function ‘fat_get’:

block-vvfat.c:533: warning: pointer targets in initialization differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c: In function ‘create_short_and_long_name’:

block-vvfat.c:594: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strncpy’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c: In function ‘init_directories’:

block-vvfat.c:836: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘snprintf’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c: In function ‘read_cluster’:

block-vvfat.c:1154: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c: In function ‘parse_long_name’:

block-vvfat.c:1423: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strlen’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c: In function ‘parse_short_name’:

block-vvfat.c:1462: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strlen’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c: In function ‘check_directory_consistency’:

block-vvfat.c:1758: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strlen’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1758: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1758: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strlen’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1758: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1758: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1758: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1759: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strlen’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1759: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1759: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strlen’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1759: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1759: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1759: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘__builtin_strcmp’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c:1768: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of ‘strcpy’ differ in signedness

block-vvfat.c: In function ‘commit_one_file’:

block-vvfat.c:2200: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of ‘vvfat_read’ differ in signedness

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2402:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-user-0.9.0/temp/environment'.

 *
```

Starte ich das Frontend qemulator bekomme ich folgende Fehler:

```
File not found: mainsettings

detected qemu_version: 0.9.1

qemu 0.9.x detected, using 0.9 command set

File not found: image_settings

File not found: bookmarks

/usr/bin/qemulator:2596: GtkWarning: gtk_tree_path_append_index: assertion `index >= 0' failed

  row = model[active]

/usr/bin/qemulator:2596: GtkWarning: gtk_tree_model_get_iter: assertion `path->depth > 0' failed

  row = model[active]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/qemulator", line 2596, in on_comboboxCDromdrive_changed

    row = model[active]

IndexError: could not find tree path

/usr/bin/qemulator:2703: GtkWarning: gtk_tree_path_append_index: assertion `index >= 0' failed

  row = model[active]

/usr/bin/qemulator:2703: GtkWarning: gtk_tree_model_get_iter: assertion `path->depth > 0' failed

  row = model[active]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/qemulator", line 2703, in on_comboboxAudiohw_changed

    row = model[active]

IndexError: could not find tree path

/usr/bin/qemulator:2692: GtkWarning: gtk_tree_path_append_index: assertion `index >= 0' failed

  row = model[active]

/usr/bin/qemulator:2692: GtkWarning: gtk_tree_model_get_iter: assertion `path->depth > 0' failed

  row = model[active]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/qemulator", line 2692, in on_comboboxMachinetype_changed

    row = model[active]

IndexError: could not find tree path

/usr/bin/qemulator:2676: GtkWarning: gtk_tree_path_append_index: assertion `index >= 0' failed

  row = model[active]

/usr/bin/qemulator:2676: GtkWarning: gtk_tree_model_get_iter: assertion `path->depth > 0' failed

  row = model[active]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/qemulator", line 2676, in comboboxEmusystem_changed

    row = model[active]

IndexError: could not find tree path

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/qemulator", line 2703, in on_comboboxAudiohw_changed

    row = model[active]

IndexError: could not find tree path

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/qemulator", line 2692, in on_comboboxMachinetype_changed

    row = model[active]

IndexError: could not find tree path

File not found: joblist
```

Warum kann der die Konfiguration nicht speichern? Wenn ich nun ein neues Projekt anlegen will kommt noch folgender Fehler:

```
(qemulator:18904): libglade-WARNING **: could not find glade file '/usr/lib64/qemulator/lib/qemulator/qemulator.glade'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/qemulator", line 3729, in on_toolbutton_add_bookmark_clicked

    self.add_bookmark(self, widget, event)

  File "/usr/bin/qemulator", line 3735, in add_bookmark

    setupdiag = Machinesetup(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/qemulator/qml_machinesetup.py", line 119, in __init__

    self.init_gui()

  File "/usr/lib64/qemulator/qml_machinesetup.py", line 127, in init_gui

    self.wTree = gtk.glade.XML(self.gladefile, "dialog_bookmarks", APP)

RuntimeError: could not create GladeXML object
```

Warum sucht der in lib64 seine Daten wenn ich ein x86 System habe? Warum kann der die Daten nicht speichern und vor allem wo versucht er es?

Meinen User habe ich schon zu der Gruppe "qemu" hinzugefuegt!

----------

## Necoro

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Warum kann der die Konfiguration nicht speichern? Wenn ich nun ein neues Projekt anlegen will kommt noch folgender Fehler:
> 
> ```
> (qemulator:18904): libglade-WARNING **: could not find glade file '/usr/lib64/qemulator/lib/qemulator/qemulator.glade'
> 
> ...

 

Der Fehler ist, dass er die Glade-Datei nicht finden kann. - Weil er die Pfade halt falsch setzt  :Smile: 

Zu dem Compile-Fehler -> Bug #244734

Und qemu scheint allgemein etwas buggy zu sein ;P -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=qemu

----------

## Gladdle

Kann ich die Pfade manuell rged wo einstellen? Ich finde keine Konfigurationsdatei. Oder liegt das nun an qemulator (dem Frontend) und nicht an qemu?

Sind die Patches und Bugfixes nicht in die Version 0.9.1 mit eingeflossen? Rein heoretisch muesste doch das gefixt sein, da der Bug sich auf die 0.9.0 bezieht, oder?

Falls ich das Programm nicht zum lauffen bekomme gibt es noch eine Alternative zu der Software die NICHT VMWare heisst?

----------

## Necoro

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Ich finde keine Konfigurationsdatei. Oder liegt das nun an qemulator (dem Frontend) und nicht an qemu?

 

Ich würde aufs Frontend tippen

 *Quote:*   

> Sind die Patches und Bugfixes nicht in die Version 0.9.1 mit eingeflossen? Rein heoretisch muesste doch das gefixt sein, da der Bug sich auf die 0.9.0 bezieht, oder?

 

Nun - augenscheinlich nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Falls ich das Programm nicht zum lauffen bekomme gibt es noch eine Alternative zu der Software die NICHT VMWare heisst?

 

VirtualBox  :Smile: 

----------

## Marlo

Hi Gladdle,

qemulator oder eine andere gui brauchst du nicht. Das Teil ist recht einfach und hat eine gute Hilfe in sich.

Du solltest die ebuilds von qemu, qemu-softmmu und qemu-user über package.mask auf den selben Stand bringen, 

nämlich  0.9.0 und es noch mal versuchen. Wenn das funktioniert hat, können qemu und qemu-softmmu wieder entmaskiert werden,

so dass ein update auf das aktuelle  0.9.1 bzw.  0.9.1-r3 möglich ist. Bitte beachte auch, dein kqemu muss mit dem gcc-3.4.6

kompiliert werden.

Grüße

Ma

----------

